# Dr. Wood's



## blade (Nov 29, 2007)

My buddies and I dug a embossed pontiled bottle that reads Dr. Wood's Canadian Liniment. Has anyone heard of this bottle before. Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blade (Nov 30, 2007)

1st Picture


----------



## blade (Nov 30, 2007)

2nd Picture


----------



## blade (Nov 30, 2007)

3rd Picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2007)

> Dr. Wood's Canadian Liniment


 
 It actually appears to be a "Dr. Wood's Canadian Linament" which is even more cool in my opinion.[] 
 I'll let others comment on this one so I don't start another controversy.


----------



## blade (Nov 30, 2007)

> It actually appears to be a "Dr. Wood's Canadian Linament" which is even more cool in my opinion.
> I'll let others comment on this one so I don't start another controversy.


 Your right about the spelling. thanx 
 Hey maybe this bottle was made in Europe from same glasshouse that made the Dr. Braddee bottle. JUST KIDDING!


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, thats a keeper!  Nice dig!  I've never seen or heard of one before. Where was it dug?  I see a listing for Dr. Woods Aromatic Spirit Bellows Falls Vt,  and it's iron pontil.  Could this be the same guy?  Wanna sell it  ?


----------



## blade (Nov 30, 2007)

The bottle was dug in Lancaster County, PA. I listed the bottle on Ebay today.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Nov 30, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: blade
> 
> The bottle was dug in Lancaster County, PA. I listed the bottle on Ebay today.


 
 oh no! dont say that...pezman might tell you to unlist it. []


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, must be a good one, already up over $150 and still over 6 days to go.


----------



## otgb (Nov 30, 2007)

it is a nice bottle we dig them here in ontario i have the square panneled one some were here


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

we already reviewed this. 

 He didnt have to tell him to unlist it, just put a higher reserve.

 Serious collectors search ebay for these bottles, It wouldnt have gone unoticed.

 Do you work? You seem to be on here a lot too. Do you dig? What kind of cool bottles do you collect? are you going to show us your awesome collection of milks and screwtops? LOL

 And so what if i buy my panties a size smaller?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2007)

I have no idea what his reserve was so I couldnt say if it was too high or too low.
 The reserve wasnt really my concern.
 Not really worth discussing further for me...finis

 There is one point though that I consider important...when I recommend he take it off ebay there were no bids on it. I would never advise someone to end an auction that had bids unless there was some gross error. If someone made a bid between the time I told him and when he ended it, my apologies.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

whats done is done. but you should have told him a high reserve of two thousand would have been enough.

 and you made a good point by telling him that the 'paypal only' thing wasnt a good idea...it gives off bad vibes.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks a lot. ive soiled myself cause i was crying so hard. []

 if it was a philly one, then maybe i woulda made a face, but a Uniontown PA colored pontil med would just be a resale bottle.

 ok chummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp?


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

so i guess your insanly rich and a couple grand is nothing to you? you see my friend, this is how bottle collectors invest...you hold onto the bottle for 10 more years, then sell it when something you collect comes up for sale. DUHHH.

 know this...buy and sell what you know, so dont quit your job to trade in bottles chump.

 and YOU started with the name calling indirectly, bucko. []

 ive got a comeback for everthing, and you will find that your quite a lost one on this forum.  hahahahhaha MATT OUT


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2007)

> ive got a comeback for everthing, and you will find that your quite a lost one on this forum. hahahahhaha MATT OUT
> < Message edited by PhilaBottles>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

im going to ignore what rick wrote, but only because what he wrote sounded like a retarted gorilla on crack, so go do some more LSD ya ratarted gorilla on crack. LMAO

 but anyway earlobe,

 can you foward it to me too? LOL

 heres the deal, if this was blade and his partners "bottle of a lifetime" one of them would have bought it out to keep, but instead...they are selling it. Its not up to us to decide what they do with it, its up to them. DUHH. and i edited my post to make it more clear to you. 

 if you wanna post smart azz things, expect them in return. Rick realized he wasnt the only one on the forum, thats why he doesnt post much anymore. You need to realize that i do not post every single one of my digs to 'show off' my bottles. I simply have an opinion which many people will agree with.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm back Mr Lobey send that email my way, I have others I got from slug boy  in the past I saved! I stayed away and didn't say a word and what I said would happen did, (Mr Chump) started his trash talk on another fine outstanding forum user. And it will go on and on and on,I am not going to do the back and forth bickering crap!I came back said what I had to and thats it. BLOCK HIS BIG MOUTH and his big head.  ItsNot worth my fingers touching the keys to type his sorry azz name. RICK_OUT!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

i too have your PM's rick. hmm, i wonder what they said...

 and PS, we dug 7 woodies and a brickliner up your way. what do ya think about dems apples ya greedy sob?

 and did your buddy realize you dooped him out of a 10 thousand dollar flask yet? 

 hey lobey, if you want to be the "good guy", maybe you should call his buddy and tell him how much the flask is worth. LMFAO


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2007)

You can't  smooth it over (chump) don't even try,now you have another thats hates your guts your doing good.
   oh and thats what you call a comeback? haha! your a freak dude! 
   like I said come on over to bottlediggers for a visit they like you 
   there.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

rick, you better take your blood pressure medicine. it might explode...I really like to make fun of you. It makes me get all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2007)

How are you going to travel  to dig when you cant even dig a pit on your own? you have to have Chris take you along  like a lost dog that cant find a hole.
  And if you did dig down here,more power to you. I could give two shits ,what I do know is you don't leave your house you sit on that computer and type in this forum because you have no life or no digging life for that matter. you will never ever be the digger I am son, ever. so talk allllllll you want, you know it,every one knows it. so don't waste your type. It DOES NOT MATTER  what you say   _I know what I dig,and you cant do it. facts of life baby. see how it looks to be cocky? no to overcoming is it hahahaha!_

_dot your I_


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it is about time for some bottle digger dodge ball, well get a team going, slap some balls around (not like that perv.) ans settle things a few times a year....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2007)

I really don't like to make fun of you, its just the facts.  I feel nothing.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

Lobey and Rick.

 When i started digging, i couldnt pull buckets for shit, i couldnt dig very fast, and i looked at every shard. After a year, and a bunch of Philly brickliners, a few Wilmington holes, and some Baltimore woodys, I have bottles to show for it. I dont show off or say much about my digging because im not one to be unfair to people who dont have the advantage to dig a privy. When I do post, I try and pass on the knowlege of how to dig, along with locating a pit. 

 Now that ive dug many many holes, Im glad to say im a very good digger (not the best yet) but very good. Im fair when it comes to the picks, have my own car (Rick), and just glad to have the friends I do. If I had to dig with rick, Id probably quit. I dont think the "keep what you dig" thing is all that great. A privy is a group effort, and by saying that i carry tools, and show up without putting forth an effort, then your insulting everyone I dig with. 

 your both idiots. sorry to say it, but i think you guys are 15 years old, or is this what happens during a mid-life crisis?


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> I think it is about time for some bottle digger dodge ball, well get a team going, slap some balls around (not like that perv.) ans settle things a few times a year....


 
 Rick will trip over his shoelaces.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

COME SEE ME, I will laugh in your face, then make fun of it until you explode again.

 ....thats the only thing that will put an end to this.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

is it me? or does it take rick 3 weeks to type a few sentences?? oh man, i know monkeys who can do better, and spell better too! I think im gonna fall asleep.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

hahahah. I bet he uses CAPS LOCK to make his capital letters. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

come on downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

 hahahahaha

 RICK! WHERE YA AT??? STILL TYPING????? i will dot my i's if you can type faster. LOLOLOLOLOL

 and lobes, your ugly. [] dont have a []. you might pop a nut. LMAO


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

hey lobey...did you ask me if i was 15, or 16 so you can make advances on me? LOL


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

I like looking at the forums from overseas because they dont start shit without having a good reason to. You guys get soo angry when someone has a diff opinion than yours.

 It makes you look like your full of yourselves.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Dec 3, 2007)

but im not going anywhere. [] 

 how many times do you have to backspace before it sounds good lobey?


----------



## otgb (Dec 3, 2007)

I like turtle's


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 7, 2007)

> 1st Picture


 
 $663, not bad for a little rolled lip cylinder. Congrats Blade. 
 Keep digging those good ones.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 7, 2007)

Way to change the subject for the better Matt, thank you. I was getting perturbed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, and nice sale an a nice bottle Blade.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 7, 2007)

yes, congrats Blade, just saw the final result $663.80.    Paul []


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2007)

Way to go, Blade. Good score! ~Jim


----------



## phil44 (Dec 10, 2007)

663. is a pretty good price for that liniment bottle....I hate to open this can of worms but I seriously doubt it would have done better in one of the big auctions....especially if you used Glassworks and there were seller fees....Looks like ebay works fine!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

I think ebay was ok for selling that bottle.


----------

